# What do you think about the book 'Overcoming DP & feelings of unreality.



## little star (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I am going to a psychologist. And he has a book: 'Overcoming dp & feelings of unreality.

The writers are Dawn Baker, Elaine Hunter, Emma Lawrence and Anthony David.

Does somebody read this book? And is it a good book for Cognitive Behaviour Therapy?

Is it wise to buy this book for myself?

Thanks a lot!

Greetings!


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2013)

I skimmed it, so my opinion shouldn't be taken to seriously. I didn't like it very much as I found it to be more about simply coping than recovering. It gave me the impression that the author was convinced DP was something life long, but I know full well that is not the case. I'm sure the information it has for coping with DP is fine, but I doubt it's a very good read if one is looking to recover. Honestly, I thought the "Overcoming" in the title was bit misleading.

Again I only skimmed it, so if my opinion is wrong I don't want any one to hesitate on telling me.


----------



## little star (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi Antimony and Selig,

Thank you for your respons ;-) .

So, you think it is not a good book for Cognitive Behaviour Therapy, thank you for your advices.

But what is a good book for Cognitive Behaviour Therapy? Is there a good book to learn how to recover / cure the DP/DR?

Thanks a lot.

Greetings!


----------

